# Deadliest Catch Elliott Neese



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

I've been a long time fan of this show and happened to notice that the captain of the "Ramblin Rose" always is wearing 686 gear. Is he sponsored by them or something? Dude has to be the worst captain on the show. Great move for 686 though to get their name out there...

Andy


----------



## oefdevilvet (Feb 4, 2011)

Crab wrangler by sea, shredder by land.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

What’s Your Gig – Elliott Neese



> When asked about snowboarding Elliott says he used to ride all the time, mostly backcountry in Alaska, building a cheese wedge and riding that all day, but now doesn’t find enough time to go riding as often as he used to. On top of the already hectic fishing schedule that can call for 21 hours of work starting around 7am and ending at 4am the next day, with only 3 hours of sleep between shifts, Elliott now needs to find time to deal with all the publicity that comes with being on the Discovery show “The Deadliest Catch.” This Friday, he’s headed out to Hawaii for about 10 days to talk about the season with the other Captains on the show. “It takes up a lot of free time but it’s not as bad as some of the other captains who are out for months at a time dealing with interviews and showings for Discovery.”


----------



## oefdevilvet (Feb 4, 2011)

Woah I really wouldn't have thought that, a seaman snowboarder? HA


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

One of the guys in a lot of Jeremy Jones flicks is a crab boat captain. Dude can SHRED. Ryland Bell, I believe.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> One of the guys in a lot of Jeremy Jones flicks is a crab boat captain. Dude can SHRED. Ryland Bell, I believe.


Qft. bio - Ryland Bell


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

When I lived in WA a lot of those guys used to ride Stevens and shit. It's not uncommon.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> When I lived in WA a lot of those guys used to ride Stevens and shit. It's not uncommon.


Hell, it's basically perfect. Those guys can make enough money over the summer to finance a full winter of dedicated shredding. A buddy of mine from HS goes to Alaska every summer to work on the crab boats and still lives back in NC during the offseason.


----------

